# Suebee's Rat Diet



## distancel (May 14, 2011)

I have been making up my rat food according to this recipe.
( http://www.ratsrule.com/diet.html )
Well, actually, it's the Australian version of it but it's basically exactly the same in terms of nutrition etc.

The problem is, the girls aren't very fond of the dog food, which is the most important part, really. I will think they have eaten it, but then find hordes of it stashed in tunnels and behind snuggle sacks. They eat all of the grain mix greedily with no problems but they seem just nibble on the dog food a little and mostly leave it.

Just wondering if anyone else has had this sort of problem and if there's anything I could do to make it maybe taste better? Or should I try them on Regal Rat instead? The only reason I went with Suebee's diet was because I'd heard a lot of rats don't like Regal Rat.


----------



## smesyna (Nov 22, 2010)

I had the same problem, plus my rats wouldn't eat the total or soy beans, making it an incomplete diet.

If you try regal rat buy a small amount since so few rats eat in. Can you get Harlan in Australia? Most rats love that.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

regal rat is one of those things your rats won't eat unless they're close to starving.. lolol. i feed my guys their rr around my dinner time as well, so by then, they're hungry enough to eat it without any complaints. they've been on it for 3 or so months now and no starvations yet lol.


----------



## distancel (May 14, 2011)

I've been trying to find somewhere to buy Harlan from, but online they wont' ship here, or have the $1000 minimum order which is umm a bit much for my two little rats . I will keep on looking for it though, and I guess I need to be a bit more patient with the dog food by now. When I see their bowl is empty I will fill it up again, but then it turns out all the dog food is hidden in secret places, lol. I've also been feeding the dog food and grain mix at the same time so I'll try doing it separately


----------



## smesyna (Nov 22, 2010)

Oh yeah doing that of course they'll ignore the dog food  lol You can do it together but reduce the amount of suebees you put in with the dog food each day, and don't refill it until it is practically gone (after checking their hiding places). I did that and it still didn't work, and had just assumed you already had. Definitely try that.

I know a couple australians from another forum I'm on, I will ask what they feed for you too.


----------



## smesyna (Nov 22, 2010)

Seems like this is the general consensus in australia for lab blocks but its not always easy to get:
McManus cubes, made by Cummins Mill in SA. Hope that helps.


----------

